
What We Give Up When We Become Entrepreneurs - jdkanani
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2014/12/what-we-give-up-when-we-become-entrepreneurs.html?mid=fastco&utm_source=facebook
======
poseid
so - what is the message of this article? freelancers give up colleagues, and
therefore it is harder to be creative?

